# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Wanted teachers for international/local  students

## greghasse

we are searching  well experience teachers , tutors or professors  for international /local 

students  in all subjects .

please register  freely in our website  http://find-guru.com/register.php  or email your resume 

to info@find-guru.com

----------

